# Bil Jac?



## harajukulove (Jun 15, 2007)

What are your thoughts on Bil Jac? I'm feeding my 2 dogs Science Diet right now but they are itchy often.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I like it for its digestability and its also not an extruded product and made by their own plant verses a rendering plant. 
However- if your dog is itchy- the science diet could be the problem but also so could chicken. Bil jac is all chicken- and chicken organ meat. I would suggest a different meat source.. Like maybe solid gold?


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

If your dog in itchy these are some of the common allergic reactants:wheat, corn, soy, chicken, and chemical additives. Stay away from Bil Jac! I would suggest that you try a dog dog with omega 3 fatty acids. These normally with contain fish or lamb bases, rather than your standard beef or chicken meat base. You will probably need to purchase these at a local independent pet food store, for the mass market doesn't really carry anything worth your time. Look for Solid Gold, Wellness, Fromms,Merrick or Timberwolf. These are the three that are really good! you may also wish to mix the dry with half wet food from the same brand so that you can see how your dog reacts to each brand! Check out Broadwaybones.com for treats!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I do not know what you are reading but bil jac is basically chicken, chicken organ meat, vitamins, with corn heart with is carbs and NOT extruded- the highest digestable food on the market... And the best weaning formula I have ever seen with 97 percent digestability...


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> I do not know what you are reading but bil jac is basically chicken, chicken organ meat, vitamins, with corn heart with is carbs and NOT extruded- the highest digestable food on the market... And the best weaning formula I have ever seen with 97 percent digestability...


I do believe I had mentioned the fact the corn is nothing but a filler and a high allergent. Another thing, I would not but any food or treat that would contain BHA. This is a known cancer causing agent in animals. Lastly, added sugars are really not good for dogs. They can not process sugars like humans do and vet research is marking a sharp increase in Canine Diabetes. Just a word of caution!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

The BHA is in the vitamin mix- no different than Pet tabs.. lol.. And its not sugar- its cane molassas known for increasing the process of iron and natural sugar- BIG difference.. http://www.biljac.com/store/products/DSelM.asp


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

That does not change the fact that BHA is a known cancer causing agent. also i am in know way saying never to feed your dog sugars, but many owners over indulge their dogs by giving excesss treats. If you are giving your dog excessive treats that contain sugar, you increase their risk of canine diabetes! That is all I am trying to say. I would not use them strictly because it does contain a cancer causing agent! But , that is just me!


----------



## harajukulove (Jun 15, 2007)

broadwaybones said:


> If your dog in itchy these are some of the common allergic reactants:wheat, corn, soy, chicken, and chemical additives. Stay away from Bil Jac! I would suggest that you try a dog dog with omega 3 fatty acids. These normally with contain fish or lamb bases, rather than your standard beef or chicken meat base. You will probably need to purchase these at a local independent pet food store, for the mass market doesn't really carry anything worth your time. Look for Solid Gold, Wellness, Fromms,Merrick or Timberwolf. These are the three that are really good! you may also wish to mix the dry with half wet food from the same brand so that you can see how your dog reacts to each brand! Check out Broadwaybones.com for treats!


Thank you for your input! I got my dogs Natural Balance Potato & Duck today and they seem to REALLY like it. I never heard of those brands until I joined this forum so I'm glad I'm more aware now.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

No offense Michelle, but Bil Jac really _is_ crap. Here's the dry food review on www.dogfoodanalysis.com. It's rated by a one, which is the bottom of the barrel. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=72&cat=all


> The first ingredient is by-products. Whilst we appreciate that the manufacturer states this comes from organ meat only, it is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products and these are usually products that are of such low quality as to be rejected for use in the human food chain, or else are those parts that have so little value that they cannot be used elsewhere in either the human or pet food industries. We recommend avoiding any pet food using such ingredients. Chicken by-product meal is also used. That is a lot of by-products. The AAFCO definition of chicken by-products is “consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.”
> 
> The second ingredient in this food is a named meat source. However, it is chicken inclusive of water content (about 80%) and once that is removed there is probably substantially less “chicken” in the food. The same applies to chicken liver (6th ingredient).
> 
> ...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

No offense taken boxmein2- as you know, I feed raw. IMO its better than most, but not as good as others. 
The by product is listed as "organ meat".. And I have used cane molassas for a recovering dog, or to increase appetite. My main interest in this food is the WAY it is cooked. Extruded foods, the analyse is done prior to processing and the heat of the extrustion kills as stated most water soluable vitamins. And I really like how it turns to instant mush when fluid is added. I mean within seconds.. You would never get that with any extruded kibble. I have used it mostly for this reason when weaning pups prior to going raw change over.. I know both you and I can see the wonderful results in feeding raw. ...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah - I see what you mean. I love feeding raw - I don't have to pick apart ingredients anymore!!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

and neither do my dogs either.. lollllll..


----------



## Pil (Dec 6, 2007)

My Peedy loves the taste of Bil jac but a few hours later he is heaving. I think its too rich for him or he is allergic. I had to stop feeding him this.


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> No offense Michelle, but Bil Jac really _is_ crap. Here's the dry food review on www.dogfoodanalysis.com. It's rated by a one, which is the bottom of the barrel.
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=72&cat=all


The dog food analysis website is ONE person's opinion and is not kept up to date. Bil Jac Frozen is an excellent food for those dogs who won't eat or need to gain weight and you don't want to feed too much. the kibble I've never tried but would like to include in my rotation in the future


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

ok bil jac is crap IMO as well. look-
Ingredients . 
Chicken By-Products (Organs Only including chicken liver), Chicken, Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Egg Product, Salt, Sodium Propionate (a preservative), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Menaione, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Inositol, BHA (a preservative), Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodine, Sodium Selenite. 


BY- PRODUCTS everywhere. corn is a high allergen AND a filler. BHA, as was said is cancer causing. i stay away from any food that says BY-PRODUCT anywhere ESPECAILLY BY-PRODUCT MEAL!


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

As told by the BilJac rep, the frozen BilJac is the exact same thing as the stuff that comes in a bag. Being a show breeder, I am often given food free to try with the dogs. I just finished the free BilJac a week ago. I will not be switching. I have tried it before, and just don't like the results with my own dogs.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I feed Chicken Soup to Lady and I am happy with it. The biggest thing for me is that the feed store carries it so I am able to get a good food without having it order it online or drive a million miles (ok a million might be just a tad of an overstatement) for it. Anyways I am not an expert of the nutrition of dog foods or anything like that but I will say that a friend of mine feeds it to their dog and we went there one day and ended up staying a lot longer than we had planned. It was way past Lady's usual dinner time so I went ahead and offered it to her. She loved it. Every time since then that we have gone to their house she sits by the cabinet that they keep their dog food in and begs and begs. I do not give in because she is on a diet, but still every time we go there that is the first thing she does is asks for their food. When we go to the pet store she gets all excited once we walk past the Bil Jac bags and she smells it. If I let Lady pick her food that is the one she would pick. But like I said despite Lady's fondness of it, I still feed Chicken soup and that is what I would recommend as a good food, although I do not think it is the food I would pick if I was having food reaction issues. 

I have never tried it, but I have heard good things about the Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish


----------



## Pil (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you mean you feed regular chicken soup? What brand if I may ask.






nlkeple said:


> I feed Chicken Soup to Lady and I am happy with it. The biggest thing for me is that the feed store carries it so I am able to get a good food without having it order it online or drive a million miles (ok a million might be just a tad of an overstatement) for it. Anyways I am not an expert of the nutrition of dog foods or anything like that but I will say that a friend of mine feeds it to their dog and we went there one day and ended up staying a lot longer than we had planned. It was way past Lady's usual dinner time so I went ahead and offered it to her. She loved it. Every time since then that we have gone to their house she sits by the cabinet that they keep their dog food in and begs and begs. I do not give in because she is on a diet, but still every time we go there that is the first thing she does is asks for their food. When we go to the pet store she gets all excited once we walk past the Bil Jac bags and she smells it. If I let Lady pick her food that is the one she would pick. But like I said despite Lady's fondness of it, I still feed Chicken soup and that is what I would recommend as a good food, although I do not think it is the food I would pick if I was having food reaction issues.
> 
> I have never tried it, but I have heard good things about the Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry about that, no what I mean is I feed 

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/dogs/dry_food/adult_dog_formula/


----------



## Pil (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you 




nlkeple said:


> Sorry about that, no what I mean is I feed
> 
> http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/dogs/dry_food/adult_dog_formula/


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

harajukulove said:


> What are your thoughts on Bil Jac? I'm feeding my 2 dogs Science Diet right now but they are itchy often.


For the itchy skin no I would not recommend Bil Jac. I was feeding my 2 Bil Jac(I do love this food), but my TF is the same way. I switched to Orijen for a bit, but it's too hard on my wallet,so now I'm feeding Solid Gold Barking At The Moon. I'd go with anything not chicken based, or maybe even try the grain free as well.


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bil Jac's by products are organ meats that dogs thrive on. I believe in a rotation this would be a very healthy food to feed and many dogs do very well with corn as the carbohydrate. The only thing that I see that might stop me from feeding it long term would be the preservative used. But then on the other hand people feed avo derm long term which contains avacado meal and avacados are on the toxic list of foods for dogs


----------



## 4doggiemama (Oct 24, 2007)

my rescue white pommie was on bil jac when i got him. his poo was runny and he was biting his legs indicating allergies. switch to chicken, veggie kibble w/o grains or eggs. he's doing much better.


----------

